# help with cv



## tapanade

hi guys filling in a CV here at the minute and I'm not very good at getting the words out for the final question
Communication and interpersonal skills
Demonstrate effective communication skills including the ability to present information in a clear and concise manner. in the space below please give an example of a situation where you best demonstrated your ability in this area


----------



## Emojitsu

If I'm understanding the question correctly, it sounds like they're looking for examples of communicating with a team. If you've ever had to run pre-shift meetings, that would be fantastic as an example. I would write something like "Ran brief pre-shift meetings for (X amount of employees) for (X amount of years at a job), communicating important information on a day to day basis in a brief amount of time. This includes touching base with staff on an person-to-person basis, to suggest ways to improve job performance, or cover new material/ methods that specifically pertained to their position." 
Dunno if that helps, but I hope you at least get an idea of what I think they're looking for!


----------



## Genri_Dzheffri

Hi! My friend created his CV yesterday. He say that CV mast be short and correctly. You can looking for many examples in the Internet!


----------

